# How long will "my" feral pigeon's life expectancy be?



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, It's me again. I wanted to know how long my feral flock might live? I heard that most feral pigeons only live a few years because of bad conditions while pets can live up to 20 years. 

However, I don't know if my feral flock pigeons will be able to live as long as a pet. 

Technically the whole flock is wild and the pigeons aren't really "my" birds.

However the reckognize me,the same flock comes to my yard and garden, I feed them, they also eat from bird feeder in my yard. I put out water for them to drink and bathe, and they live somewhere in my neighbourhood (don't know exactly which house or building they nest in and sleep, but i thinks its very close to my house). 

So anyways they aren't really my pets but I treat them well, will they live as long as pets?

Also, by the way is there any way of determining how old an adult pigeon is? I don't know the age of the birds in my flock because when I first got to know them, they were already grown to full size.

------------------
Little steps are often the hardest to take. We are too used to making leaps in the face of adversity, that a simple skip is so hard to do. We should all learn to walk soft, walk small, see the world around us rather than zoom by it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Your pigeons will live a good life if you offer them food and they are in a nice area









As for determining the right age of a full grown adult pigeon I think that is really not possible.. You can tell a young adult from it's behaviour but it's not easy in an adult pigeon unless you may have a really old pigeon that might look abit tired.. 

If I knew I would love to know how old my Dotty is.. Pearl has a band so I know she is a year old bird and another way to tell was when she laid her eggs for the first time (That means she is young







)

Mary


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I heard that a feral pigeon's life on the streets - in the city - is about 4 years. Don't know about the country birds, but have heard that the "House Pidgies" can live up to 30 years since they are basically protected from the elliments and preditors. DC


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 10, 2021)

maryco said:


> Your pigeons will live a good life if you offer them food and they are in a nice area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi,
If you still have a pigeon, I'd like to make friends. I've cared for feral pigeons most of my adult, and some of my pre-adult life, and I really love them. 

-Lonewolf


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 10, 2021)

Danielle Chase said:


> I heard that a feral pigeon's life on the streets - in the city - is about 4 years. Don't know about the country birds, but have heard that the "House Pidgies" can live up to 30 years since they are basically protected from the elliments and preditors. DC


I certainly hope that's true. My pigeon, Bunny, is going on 3 years old and she's allowed full flying access through my home with perches (10-foot dowels from a hardware store) around my home at certain places for exercise. I have mats on the floor under them as needed and she has the very best posture-pedic bed for when she lays eggs, but she sure wishes she could have a real baby hatch! It hurts my heart so much! I called around and asked and hoped but there are no fertilized eggs for me to buy for her so she can feel accomplishment finally! I supply her with the proper minerals and vitamins along with a huge choice in seeds and food from pet stores to the health stores with ground flaxseed, etc., but she's picky.

-Lonewolf


----------

